# How to choose a controller



## Greenbeast (Jun 23, 2009)

I was quite surprised not to see a sticky in here with a run down of the various options and guide on how to choose.

I know someone will suggest i write it now i've lamented it's absence









I'm looking at a budget build, possibly run by a DC forklift motor.

How do i go about choosing a controller, i'm in the UK and not looking for the unnecessary expense of importing ideally.

Thoughts appreciated, thanks


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Being in the UK, stuff will be mildly more difficult to find, but you are searching for a SERIES DC controller. Google is helpful. You might want to consider a salvage auto for parts since it will have everything you need relatively cheap.


----------



## Greenbeast (Jun 23, 2009)

piotrsko said:


> Being in the UK, stuff will be mildly more difficult to find, but you are searching for a SERIES DC controller. Google is helpful. You might want to consider a salvage auto for parts since it will have everything you need relatively cheap.


I'm a keen diyer, and handy with a soldering iron and code, so wondered about one of the open source controllers


----------



## lj516 (Mar 11, 2020)

Head over to openinverter.org as that is the place for diy controllers, most of the prius inverters can be used as 1000A dc motor controllers quite easily


----------

